# Freigabemeldung Farbe Norm



## lenovo (22 Februar 2022)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es hier der richtige Bereich ist

Ich habe eine Anlage mit sicherere Stillstands Überwachung und Zuhaltung. Meldet der Stillstandswächter einen sicheren Stillstand wird die Serviceklappe zum öffnen freigegeben.

Jetzt möchte der Kunde gerne einen Leuchtmelder haben, der meldet, dass der Zugang jetzt möglich ist 
Das ganze soll lediglich dazu dienen, dass der Kunde nicht hoch in Bereich klettern muss, obwohl der Stillstand noch nicht erreicht ist ( Vorschlag das ganze einfach auf dem Display anzuzeigen war für den Kunden nicht ausreichend)

Jetzt meine Frage: gibt es für den Fall " Leuchtmelder für Zugangsfreigabe" eine definierte Farbe die man nehmen sollte (muss?) 

Grün für Automatik und rot für Störung sind bereits in der Anlage verbaut und sollen hier eigentlich keine Anwendung finden, damit es nicht verwirrt

Gibt es villeicht sogar für Leuchtmelder eine Norm?

Gruß


----------



## rf91909 (22 Februar 2022)

Mit einer Norm kann ich nicht dienen, aber ich würde für diese Anwendung einen gelben Leuchtmelder verwenden. Gelb steht bei uns u.a. für "manueller Betrieb, Einrichten, Achtung, Service".

Gruß


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Februar 2022)

Siehe beispielhaft https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzerschnittstelle#Mensch-Maschine-Schnittstelle

Es bleibt eigentlich nur weiß übrig für die Anzeige der Freigabe, wenn grün nicht gewünscht ist.

Im Forum gibt es auch mehrere Threads zum Thema, z.B. https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/taster-und-leuchtmelderfarben.12228/post-72881


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Februar 2022)

lenovo schrieb:


> .. Grün für Automatik und rot für Störung sind bereits in der Anlage verbaut und sollen hier eigentlich keine Anwendung finden, damit es nicht verwirrt ..



Bei Rot bleibe stehen, bei Grün darfst du gehen. Das finde ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht verwirrend.


----------



## Twirl (22 Februar 2022)

Schau in der EN 60204 nach. 
Dort werden Vorschläge und Erläuterungen zu Farben von Leuchtmeldern gemacht. 
Hab die Norm gerade nicht zur Hand und kann dir den Abschnitt nicht nennen


----------



## stevenn (23 Februar 2022)

ich stimme Twirl zu, schau mal in die 60204-1
weitere Ideen:
Alternativ wäre ja auch ein beleuchteter Schriftzug möglich mit "Zutritt erlaubt".
du könntest aber auch gelb und grün blinkend machen und dies mit einem Schild daneben beschreiben, was das bedeutet. in die Betriebsanleitung muss das dann sowieso beschrieben sein


----------



## 3.#6 (23 Februar 2022)

Gelb, blinkend


----------



## Rofang (23 Februar 2022)

Laut EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 10.3.2 Farben (Anzeigeleuchten)

RotNotfall

gefährlicher Zustand
Sofortige Handlung, um auf einen gefahrbringenden Zustand zu reagieren [...]GelbAnormal
abweichender Zustand; bevorstehender kritischer Zustand
Überwachen und/oder Eingreifen (z.B. durch Wiederherstellen der vorgesehenen Funktion)BlauZwingend
Anzeige eines Zustandes, der Handlung durch den Bediener erfordert
Zwingende HandlungGrünNormal
Normaler Zustand
OptionalWeissNeutralAndere Zustände; darf verwendet werden wenn Zweifel über die Anwendung von ROT, GELB, GRÜN oder BLAU bestehenÜberwachen

Da für mich nicht klar ist was da drin gemacht wird und warum, käme wohl Gelb oder Weiß in Frage.

Gruß


----------



## lenovo (15 März 2022)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !!


----------

